# Brilliant Idea



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 17, 2019)

What if I add a cape to Draakcs design 
vote by typing yes or no in the replies


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 18, 2019)

This is the second time I had to move your thread from Site Discussion. Do be mindful of the forum you post in.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> What if I add a cape to Draakcs design
> vote by typing yes or no in the replies


Haven't you learned anything from the incredibles?!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 18, 2019)

*NO CAPES!!!*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *NO CAPES!!!*


Thanks for stealing my joke >:V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 18, 2019)

I thought dragons generally came with their own capes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Thanks for stealing my joke >:V








You're welcome


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


*prepares the net gun*
>:V


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 18, 2019)

Not all heroes wear capes...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 18, 2019)

Not all chemists wear white coats...

(Sorry. It's on the wall of our chemistry department)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Only cape a dragon should have is their wings. (This is a joke, don't take that seriously. Dragons can wear capes.)
Plus it depends, I know the only two characters I have who wear capes are evil.
Luckily the smart one's cape isn't big enough to get caught in anything.

And yes, I know some "heroes" wear capes, but really most of the time people with capes are purposely trying to be edgy or have an evil (edgy) character.
But that's what I mostly see, I'd love to see that stereotype get broken rather than reinforce.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 19, 2019)

Are you sure you want to give him a cape.
It can disturb his wings.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

hi guys! DJLaunchpad22 here again.
I’d like you to all meet my new fursona, dj jumpsta!




He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet.
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.
Now for the request portion.

Can SOMEONE:
Draw him bouncing up into the sky (bouncing very high) on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on the ball
Draw him and Zeena from sonic lost world bouncing high into the sky on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on it. (Have them bounce on the same ball together not separate 
Draw yourself riding on me when I hop like a normal kangaroo 
(High kangaroo bounce)
Draw me bouncing with your furry on a hopper ball


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Only cape a dragon should have is their wings. (This is a joke, don't take that seriously. Dragons can wear capes.)
> Plus it depends, I know the only two characters I have who wear capes are evil.
> Luckily the smart one's cape isn't big enough to get caught in anything.
> 
> ...


Well Draakc is an "edgy character" So that's probably a good reason for him to wear one


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> hi guys! DJLaunchpad22 here again.
> I’d like you to all meet my new fursona, dj jumpsta!
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... Ok 
But why are you postong that here? 
You should start a new forum for posts like that not post in an existing one


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Umm... Ok
> But why are you postong that here?
> You should start a new forum for posts like that not post in an existing one


No one has responded to the forum I wrote about with this exact text


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: 1/2 meet/ 1/2 request to redraw Go here


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

I say do whatever you like. It’s your sona and nothing anyone said would make me change anything about Dāku, so why should anything anyone says compel or deter you from adding a cape if you want or don’t want to do so. Do whatever feels right, and if people don’t like it it’s their fault, not yours.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> I say do whatever you like. It’s your sona and nothing anyone said would make me change anything about Dāku, so why should anything anyone says compel or deter you from adding a cape if you want or don’t want to do so. Do whatever feels right, and if people don’t like it it’s their fault, not yours.


honestly though 
the more i think about it 
the less i like the idea


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 31, 2019)

While capes are badass, capes and wings go poorly together.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> While capes are badass, capes and wings go poorly together.


Ya but to badass things go fucking AMAZING together 
and lets see 
capes are badass 
Draakc is badass 
there ya go


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 31, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Ya but to badass things go fucking AMAZING together
> and lets see
> capes are badass
> Draakc is badass
> there ya go


Getting your wings tangled in fabric and nosediving from flight is not badass.


----------

